# Can you.....



## Lucky13 (May 18, 2009)

...build a good model in less than 24 hours?8)


----------



## Njaco (May 18, 2009)

Are you talking a day or 24 hours combined?


----------



## Lucky13 (May 18, 2009)

In 24 hours straight Sir, 12.00 to 12.00 or whatever...


----------



## Airframes (May 18, 2009)

Now you've started something!
Ah! Wasn't there a pic in one of the threads a couple of months back, where some guys built a Spit on their way to one of the Oz expos?
I suppose it could be done, to an extent, if it wasn't too complex, and straight OOB.
I aint going to try though - with my hands, it can sometimes take that long just to open the bl**dy box!


----------



## Lucky13 (May 18, 2009)

Straight OOB old bean, you're allowed different decals though....



Started what now?


----------



## imalko (May 18, 2009)

With painting and all? I'm not sure its possible. How much time is needed for paint to dry anyway?


----------



## Lucky13 (May 18, 2009)

I think that it'd be possible with acrylics, not so sure about the enamels though....


----------



## Thorlifter (May 18, 2009)

It's completely possible. I used to do it all the time as a teenager. 

Go to hobby store, get kit, build kit, nothing to do for the rest of the day.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 18, 2009)




----------



## Catch22 (May 18, 2009)

I think you could do it with say a Corsair or a Hellcat or some other solid colour plane and with acrylic paints.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 18, 2009)

You don't think that it'd be possible with a Luftwaffe or any other machine, with more than one colour in the camouflage?


----------



## Airframes (May 18, 2009)

Probably could with a Hobby Boss 1/72nd scale kit, there're only about 15 parts!


----------



## Stitch (May 18, 2009)

There's no way I could do it; if I finish a kit inside of 24 MONTHS, then I'm working fast! My problem is I'm too much of a perfectionist; if I don't like something, I strip the paint off and start all over again (well, at least on that one piece). Also, I like to give a MINIMUM of 24 hours between coats of enamel paint; there's definitely a difference between "dry" and "cured" paint. Ideally, you should let enamels cure for about a week before giving it a second coat, masking it, and/or applying decals.


----------



## Catch22 (May 18, 2009)

Lucky13 said:


> You don't think that it'd be possible with a Luftwaffe or any other machine, with more than one colour in the camouflage?



You'd be pushing it. Dry times can really screw things up.


----------



## 109ROAMING (May 18, 2009)

Catch22 said:


> Dry times can really screw things up.



I learn't that one the hard way


----------



## Njaco (May 19, 2009)

Lets see......

Single engine because anything more would add time.

Monoplane - same reason.

Jet engine because less parts and almost zero paint scheme.

How about a 1/72 Sabre jet or MiG 15?


----------



## Lucky13 (May 19, 2009)

To small for me Chris....I'd do the F-86, but in 1/48!


----------



## Airframes (May 19, 2009)

I've got it! And you could even do it in 1/32nd scale!


----------



## Lucky13 (May 19, 2009)

Then I'll need a place, like a hangar to store her in old chap....


----------



## Lucky13 (May 19, 2009)

Btw, is the F-86F-30 the only Sabre at the moment from Academy? 






I never learn to keep my blasted trap shut!


----------



## Airframes (May 19, 2009)

You still don't know which aircraft I mean for the 24 hour build!
Depending where you go, there are still two Academy Sabres F86F ??, can't remember the bolck number without looking at the box or a lsit! One is boxed as 'Mig Killer', with McConnell's markings, and is excellent; it's the one I built recently. I believe the other might be an earlier issue, and seem to recall there were c ouple of things in question, but overall it's OK.


----------



## Njaco (May 19, 2009)

Me 163?


----------



## Matt308 (May 19, 2009)

Tech Tips - Aircraft In a Day: How to Actually Finish a Model in 24 Hours (Part 1 - Construction)


----------



## Airframes (May 19, 2009)

Close Chris, I was thinking of a Fiesler product.......


----------



## Wayne Little (May 20, 2009)

Lucky13 said:


> ...Could you.....build a good model in less than 24 hours?8)



Short answer....Nope!...but would like to try....


----------



## Lucky13 (May 20, 2009)

Sure would Master Obi Wan Little! Would be like going back to basics with me think, back to when you were a kid and had bought your model in the shop, rushed home, locked yourself in on your room, slammed it altogether in coffee break...

Will be fun this "ww2aircraft.net 24 Hours"...



Gentlemen, start your engines!


----------



## Geedee (May 22, 2009)

I couldn't even date a model for 24 hours !

Oh ...sorry....aheerm. I did once build a Gazelle (Helicopter) in 4.5 hours when I was a kid. Its amazing how much blade droop you get (are they supposed to rest on the floor ?) and the landing skids gave up the ghost so it ended up resting on its belly. Was not impressed, so it went out into the jungle (back garden) and came to a grizzly end curtesy of my .177 air rifle, followed the next day by the lawn mower !.

In short, yup you probably could do a simple kit but I doubt it's last long or look good. 

Is this a potential future group build challenge for a wet and rainy weekend...as a fun thing dontchyaknow !.start the build Sat evening so you've all got time to whizz out and buy something suitable, and post shots of the finished article on the Sun eve ?


----------



## Airframes (May 22, 2009)

That's a good idea Gary, I'll build a model of a beer mug - empty of course!


----------



## Lucky13 (May 22, 2009)

Think that I might go with the 1/48 Academy F-86 Sabre on this one. Can you backdate an F-30 to an -E without too much work or?


----------



## Airframes (May 22, 2009)

Different wing I think, I'll need to check. And you think you can build and paint it, and do a good job, in 24 hours?!!!
Even if you leave out the engine, it'll be pushing it a bit I think.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 22, 2009)

Absolutely.... I'll just get big bucket fill it with silver paint and dip it.


----------



## Airframes (May 22, 2009)

Checked it. Yep, the F had the '6 - 3' wing. It was 3 inches longer at the tip, and six inches wider at the root, and didn't have the leading edge slats, as the 'E' model had. I think you'd get away with it though, as that is only 1.5 and 3mm respectively, and the slat joints were more or less in the same position as the panel lines on the leading edge. In fact, looking at my Academy bird, I notice it's got the wing fences - I'll have to check the box to see if it's an E or F!!
Those were the only really noticeable external differences. The others were the wing hard points, gunsight and avionics etc, which can't be seen on the model!
I'll take some close-ups over the weekend, get some more info together and e-mail it to you old chap. I'm off to bed now, as I'm bushed, and got that blasted headache back. 
Toodle pip.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 22, 2009)

Cheers old fruit! Get well soon....!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 15, 2009)

Still trying pick out a subject for this wee "experiment"...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 16, 2009)

Remember KISS principle...

Keep
It
Simple
Stupid...


----------



## Sweb (Jun 16, 2009)

Lucky13 said:


> ...build a good model in less than 24 hours?8)



No. Not hardly. It takes me a day just to cut all the flash from around the decals, another to mix and match the paints, 3 to fill all the panel lines (I know - a curmudgeon), yada yada...and I only work on models on Saturdays. The other 10 days in the week I'm working on the full scale stuff. I'm addicted.


----------

